# Difference between wr6 and wr7 in wheel description



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Mazzonic said:


> Hello Friends, I'm in need of replacing 1 wheel. However I'm unable to determine if I have a wheel designation of a wr6 or wr7 wheel.
> 
> What is the difference and how can I tell which one I have?
> 
> 2014 LS 1.4 turbo, original 16 wheels


I did a little googling. These links seem to indicate the WR7 has a shinier finish.

HTH.
Doug






New & Refinished CHEVROLET CRUZE Wheels/Rims - Wheel Collision Center


Wheel Collision Center sells refinished/remanufactured CHEVROLET CRUZE factory OEM aluminum alloy wheels and fixes damaged or bent OEM and custom aluminum alloy wheel rims.



www.wheelcollision.com





WR6: "Finish/Direction: MACH/SILVER OPTN WR6 "





H 5473 CHEVROLET CRUZE LT1/LT2 16x6.5 Flared 5 Spoke - Wheel Collision Center


Replace or upgrade your 2010 to 2014 CHEVROLET CRUZE LT1/LT2 wheels with H 5473 CHEVROLET CRUZE LT1/LT2 16x6.5 Flared 5 Spoke rims. OEM Part #95224533



www.wheelcollision.com





WR7: "Finish/Direction: SILVER SPARKLE, OPT WR7 "





H 5674 CHEVROLET CRUZE LIMITED LT1 16x6.5 Flared 5 Spoke - Wheel Collision Center


Replace or upgrade your 2014 to 2016 CHEVROLET CRUZE LIMITED LT1 wheels with H 5674 CHEVROLET CRUZE LIMITED LT1 16x6.5 Flared 5 Spoke rims. OEM Part #94560511



www.wheelcollision.com





.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> I did a little googling. These links seem to indicate the WR7 has a shinier finish.
> 
> HTH.
> Doug
> ...


Doug,

This looks like some info I am missing from my chart. Is the WR6 and WR7 codes, RPO codes? And what years besides the 2014 were they available on?









Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's


I have been following a few threads that speak to the data in the chart below. I have went to a number of sources, primarily GM Authority, to glean this information. That said, this was an arduous process and I started to get a bit cross-eyed. If you see any glaring mistakes, please let me...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Doug,
> 
> This looks like some info I am missing from my chart. Is the WR6 and WR7 codes, RPO codes? And what years besides the 2014 were they available on?
> 
> ...


I too wondered if they were RPOs, but a quick look yesterday was fruitless. However, further poking today finds WR6:


WR6 - WHEEL - 16 X 6.5, J, ALUMINUM, DESIGN 8​

No hits on WR7 (yet), but I'm sure it ls.

Not sure what years they were available. 

Doug

.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> Not sure what years [WR6 wheels] were available.


I have Cruze RPO code lists for 2017, 2018 and 2019, and no presence of WR6 or WR7 there.

I see WR6 in a list I have from 2011. It shows up here as well, but that list seems to span multiple years.

There's a GM-affiliated website where model specific RPO lists can be downloaded - danged if I can find it now - but a login is needed for anything before ~2017. That would be a great resource for us. I'll post the URL when I find it.

I was able to download the 2017-2019 RPO lists without a login, and I've attached those for you to re-post in a suitable thread(s).

Anything else I come up with regarding the wheels, I'll post back here.

Doug

.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> That would be a great resource for us. I'll post the URL when I find it.


Here's the website for the RPO lists and other stuff:


GM Online Order / Reference Guide



Now we need a member here with a login 

Also, I've attached another doc showing the available options, but this is for 2018 only. It gives much more detail for the various RPO's that year.

I also have a really cool 30-page brochure for 2018, but it's 8MB, way too big to upload here.

Doug

.


----------

